# You got to love catfish connection



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I ordered a new abu 7000 big game reel along with a ugly stik tiger rod tuesday, they was here today! fast fast service..And they also beat cableas and bass pro on the prices..


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nice set-up. And you are right on speed. I ordered last Thursday and it was here in Cleveland on Monday. Now I am like a new kid with new toys just itchin' to get out on that trip down south this sunday.

JB


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I love the place......Thanks for pointing them out to me!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

If I got to then I guess I love them too! nice se up. now all you gotta do is let the mellon show you how to catch fish.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty, I thought it was a Quantum Power for a second when I saw the picture.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

it is JUNK


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the whole setup with shipping for $188...same ones you got dip, I got to be like you!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice set-up. Good luck with it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

WHY? Jack, you'll never use that this eyar, your working like 9 days a week arent you?


----------



## Robocat (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice looking rig Jack, except the reel handle is on the wrong side  . I bought a Big Game reel (model # 7001) from Bass Pro right before christmas-last year and I've used a couple of times this year and really like it. Now I just need to learn how to catch some nice Flatheads.


----------

